# Ford 3000 engine production codes



## Chuck S (Oct 24, 2017)

I am trying to get engine production codes for Ford 3000 engine casting code D0NN6015J. I want to rebuild the engine and would appreciate any information for the production codes.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

First, check the engine's serial number (on the right side of engine, just above the oil pan).
The first letter tells you which tractor model the block originally was made for:
L or B : 2000
N or C : 3000
P or D : 4000

There may be a second letter: D (Diesel), G (Gasoline) or P (LPG).

If the first letter is L, B, N or C, search for the letters SB somewhere on the left side oil pan flange.

If the first letter is L, B, N or C, and the SB letters are not present, the block was originally bored 4.2", no sleeve.
If the first letter is L, B, N or C, and the SB letters are present, the block was originally bored 4.4" and sleeved to 4.2".
If the first letters are P or D, the block was originally bored 4.4", no sleeve.

A Shop Manual can be downloaded from the Manuals section:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/categories/ford.1/


My guess:
Some blocks bored 4.4" (for the 4000 model) showed casting imperfections. Instead of reboring and sleeving to 4.4", they sleeved them as they were to 4.2" for the 2000 and 3000 models.
I think the SB stamped blocks are rare, but you are better safe then sorry.

Anyhow, the SB blocks have this type of sleeve (see 21A for diesel or 19A for gasoline in attached pdfs):
D0NN6055A SLEEVE Block, Service only, Use w/Blocks Rebored to 4.4" (111.76mm), 4.2 ID x 4.4 OD, 2000-3000, Start Year: 01-JAN-65
This type of sleeve might have been used later on. Either a 2000-3000 block has been rebored to 4.4", or a 4000 block has been used. In the latter case the serial number on the block starts with P or D.

A non SB block might have been refurbished later on with (see 21A for diesel or 19A for gasoline in attached pdfs):
C5NN6055A SLEEVE Block, Service only, 4.2 Bore, 4.1 I.D. x 4.32 O.D. 2000-3000, Start Year: 01-JAN-65

The block might have been rebored for oversized pistons, or just honed and fitted with the 0.004" oversized pistons.


There are good parts list at New Holland Online Parts Catalog:
http://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr67519


----------



## Chuck S (Oct 24, 2017)

Zzz... I asked about engine production codes. I put gas in the tank. It has a carburator. It's not a diesel.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Chuck S said:


> Zzz... I asked about engine production codes. I put gas in the tank. It has a carburator. It's not a diesel.


You do not bother to place your question in the proper forum section, then you act as a spoiled brat.
Do you think that is going to make people eager to help you?


----------



## tcwise (Nov 9, 2016)

Hacke said:


> You do not bother to place your question in the proper forum section, then you act as a spoiled brat.
> Do you think that is going to make people eager to help you?


Amen. Your post was useful to me as I am about to undertake a teardown and possible rebuild of a 1968 Ford 3000 diesel. Thanks.


----------

